# 2019/20 deer season



## DLarrick

Figured we could do a thread similar to other parts of the forum and post random hunting pics and reports. Seems to work well. 

It is way too hot but I haven't missed one since I was a kid. 

Good luck to everyone this year and hope for a safe and fun season. 


Love this stuff









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

In a few years junior.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MagicMarker

Nice morning


----------



## DLarrick

With the cooler temps today I thought they might move but nothing. 
Nice sunset isn't a bad consolation prize though









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyFishRich

I was out from 3:30 to 7 and didn't see anything as well. The wind could of been calmer but was still nice to be out.....Rich


----------



## DLarrick

Figured I might as well watch it rise from the other side of the field today










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye

Kool stuff. Keep them coming.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Had a doe standing behind this tree. Thought I was ok with the shot. Not sure how many points this scores.


----------



## rangerpig250

2nd doe of the season, took one in the morning and this one in the afternoon on opening day!!


----------



## Had a Bite

CHOPIQ said:


> Had a doe standing behind this tree. Thought I was ok with the shot. Not sure how many points this scores.
> View attachment 324899


I'd say it scores about a lost of about $15ish, lol.


----------



## Bluewalleye

Hey ranger, is that one of those new fancy bows that shoot out to 100 yards?


----------



## rangerpig250

Bluewalleye said:


> Hey ranger, is that one of those new fancy bows that shoot out to 100 yards?


100yrds? Ehhhhhhh!!! I’ve target practiced up to 50 and it’s dead nuts. I’ve been very happy with it.


----------



## fastwater

rangerpig250 said:


> 100yrds? Ehhhhhhh!!! I’ve target practiced up to 50 and it’s dead nuts. I’ve been very happy with it.


What bow is that ranger?


----------



## rangerpig250

fastwater said:


> What bow is that ranger?


It’s a Ten Point Vapor, love it!!!


----------



## fastwater

rangerpig250 said:


> It’s a Ten Point Vapor, love it!!!


Thank You.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Got the doe outta the way today. Ready for the rut to start kicking in now.


----------



## DLarrick

Big ole doe. Congrats. 

My uncle had this one dead to rights but said he couldn't pull the trigger. Will see how he feels about it as the season plays out.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

DLarrick said:


> Big ole doe. Congrats.
> 
> My uncle had this one dead to rights but said he couldn't pull the trigger. Will see how he feels about it as the season plays out.





DLarrick said:


> Big ole doe. Congrats.
> 
> My uncle had this one dead to rights but said he couldn't pull the trigger. Will see how he feels about it as the season plays out.


Looks bout like the one I had under me last weekend


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Looks bout like the one I had under me last weekend


----------



## Uglystix

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Got the doe outta the way today. Ready for the rut to start kicking in now.
> View attachment 325807


Nice shot placement! How far did she go?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Uglystix said:


> Nice shot placement! How far did she go?


22 yards. Watched her go down in about 3 seconds. Good Old muzzy 3 blades. Been shooting them for over 20 years.


----------



## ya13ya03

My oldest boy (16) got it done last night. We seen a bunch of deer. Had 3 doe walk past me. My younger boy had a nice buck but couldn't get a shot. He shot it at 5:38pm. Was a great night.


----------



## durpdurp41

Got this guy last week during the first real cold front of the year. I've been seeing tons of deer almost every trip. This weather has been fantastic. I'm not going to know what to do with all of my spare time after getting my buck this early!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burkcarp1

durpdurp41 said:


> Got this guy last week during the first real cold front of the year. I've been seeing tons of deer almost every trip. This weather has been fantastic. I'm not going to know what to do with all of my spare time after getting my buck this early!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Go fishing..Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## buckhunter7

Anybody seeing any rut activity yet? I have not but just checking


----------



## durpdurp41

buckhunter7 said:


> Anybody seeing any rut activity yet? I have not but just checking


Not yet. It'll be a couple weeks.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

buckhunter7 said:


> Anybody seeing any rut activity yet? I have not but just checking


Been seeing some nice rubs and scrapes. This young buck has been hitting this scrape every day the past 2 weeks. But haven’t seen any chasing going on yet.


----------



## pipedream

Burkcarp1 said:


> Go fishing..Congrats on a nice buck!


Nice buck! I would have tagged out on him also this early. Looks like a nice four and a half year old buck congratulations. Love the drop tine. He's going to look good on your wall. Now take a nice doe!!

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Took this fella last sunday.


----------



## durpdurp41

pipedream said:


> Nice buck! I would have tagged out on him also this early. Looks like a nice four and a half year old buck congratulations. Love the drop tine. He's going to look good on your wall. Now take a nice doe!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


He was an old man. Probably 7 or 8. His whole face was grey and his teeth were worn down. I saw him last year too and he was actually bigger then. He just didn't have the drop tine last year. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pipedream

durpdurp41 said:


> He was an old man. Probably 7 or 8. His whole face was grey and his teeth were worn down. I saw him last year too and he was actually bigger then. He just didn't have the drop tine last year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Still nice buck. The picture doesn't show The Grey. What county did you take him in?

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

buckhunter7 said:


> Anybody seeing any rut activity yet? I have not but just checking


Have seen many scrapes and only a few rubs in our area.
Last night about 8:30 had a bachelor group of 5 young bucks cross the road in front of me. All looked to be in about the 120 class with tall narrow racks. 
Last week saw 3 other bucks together as well in a different area.
Point is, they were still running together so it seems things are a bit away on more critical rut activity.
Most likely the more mature bucks are running solo at this time though.


----------



## Forker

Nothing particularly impressive about the deer or the hunt. I was starting to loop back through the mental playlist of regrets and work that needed done. Time to get down. I waited two more minutes which was enough time for something to enter into the shadows. It was a reminder to commit to the hunt.

Bow @ 20 yds, dropped after 40.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

buckhunter7 said:


> Anybody seeing any rut activity yet? I have not but just checking


Was at the taxidermist today picking up my sons buck from last year. A guy brought in a 170” buck he had just killed and said it was dogging a doe hard. It is about that time for a few early ones to come in heat. Checked a camera today that’s been out for 2 weeks and had more buck pics on it than doe’s. But only 1 pic of each buck so I’d say they are starting to search. Central Ohio.


----------



## FlyFishRich

I was driving down rte 5 by the Ravenna Arsenal at 6:30 and deer out every where eating this evening. Only saw 1 buck that I could tell and he was a small 6 or 8 point eating by himself. Saw deer in other fields other than the arsenal eating this evening. I bet I saw close to 20 deer this evening. Should be a good morning with the frost......Rich


----------



## Had a Bite

I had a buck chase a few does for about 20 minutes, he ran the one pretty hard. He really hit her hard, wouldnt be surprised if I see some blood on the ground tmr. Just rammed her in the hind end. Then he came back and started in on a little 8pt, watched them fighting for quite a while. Was stuck in my blind until it was very dark before I could sneak out. They were only 15 yards away, i could hear the rattling my whole way walking out. Neither were one that I'm after this year, at least for October anyway, had a good broadside shot on either one for quite a while.


----------



## buckhunter7

Had 2 ear width 8pts bully some does Saturday night and then right before dark proceeded to spar right under my tree stand for about 20 minutes. They went at it pretty good but the big boy(s) never showed.


----------



## squid_1

I had does all around me all weekend. Had a button buck under my tree for hours Saturday morning and he came back for a couple more hours in the evening. He was eating acorns the whole time. I even named him.


----------



## threeten

Saw my first bobcat while in a tree stand this Saturday. Was really cool to see one and be able to watch it for about ten minutes. A real highlight in my hunting career. Was a dark grey and I always pictured them more brown. 
Tried to get a pic but couldn’t pick it up it the brush well enough


----------



## buckhunter7

threeten said:


> Saw my first bobcat while in a tree stand this Saturday. Was really cool to see one and be able to watch it for about ten minutes. A real highlight in my hunting career. Was a dark grey and I always pictured them more brown.
> Tried to get a pic but couldn’t pick it up it the brush well enough


Man that is awesome. What county you in?


----------



## threeten

That was Noble county. 
And three in the afternoon. Which I find odd?
Sorry to hijack. Just wanted to share


----------



## buckeyebowman

Bluewalleye said:


> Hey ranger, is that one of those new fancy bows that shoot out to 100 yards?


There's a poster hanging in the local FFF that purports to show a 3 shot group at 100 yards from a Mathews "Mission" crossbow. It's about the size of a 50 cent piece. Now you know they had this thing in a vice, or on bags, or stabilized in some manner. They are not shooting out of a treestand that might be swaying a bit in the breeze. Or shooting freehand. However, if it's intended to demonstrate the crossbows capabilities, I suppose it succeeds quite well. 

OK, just decided to Google it, and it's the Mission SUB-1 XR crossbow. They claim the ability to consistently shoot sub 1 inch groups at 100 yards. No mention of fps, but I figure it has to be up there. Says the bow has a 2 stage "match" trigger, and is built so that it can be de-cocked without disengaging the safety or firing an arrow! 

I'd like to see how that works! I have a Barnett Headhunter reverse limb bow that cannot be manually de-cocked. So I had to buy the de-cocking arrow with the wad of rubber and metal toward the front, that you have to fire into something and hope that it stops and you can find it! 

Anyway, this Mission crossbow looks like something that a Star Wars storm trooper would carry, and will cost you a pretty penny. About $1800! 



durpdurp41 said:


> Not yet. It'll be a couple weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It has to be getting close, but it depends on where you are. Deer don't punch a time clock. It was opening day of pheasant at our hunting club in PA today. Walking around we saw all kind of buck sign! Rubs and scrapes galore! There's at least 1 big buck just ripping the field and trail edges to shreds in there! Probably more than 1!

Then, as we were driving out, we pass a vehicle and the guy jumps out and flags my buddy down. He just had to tell us about the big buck he bumped out of its bed while he was pheasant hunting. Big 12 point monster! There are enormous B&C bucks in there, but they are very hard to hunt. 

My club is located on a site that was mostly devoted to limestone quarrying. Thus, we have lakes for fishing that have wonderful water chemistry, and till piles! The place is pretty much one gigantic thicket! There are a few spots of open woods, but, of course, the big bucks don't like those places except at night!

Or, during the rut. That is, if does have been through there. My BIL and I have marked Halloween as the real kickoff to things getting hot and heavy, but it's tricky. Depending on where you are, it can happen a little earlier or later. Nothing is universal but death and taxes! But your best chance to fool a big buck is during the rut. 

And not just the first one!


----------



## buckhunter7

got out last night must have seen 18 does feeding in hay field and cut beans . Not a buck on them yet. Seen 2 young 6-8 pointers hanging out together crossing on the other side


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

I hunted Friday evening and Saturday morning until 10am this weekend. I saw a few fresh scrapes not there previously walking in Friday. Only saw a couple does hunting. I did see a decent buck crossing an opening about 250 yards off a township road around 10:30 driving out. He was just walking across the opening and stopped when I stopped my truck. I could see his antlers from 250 yards and he had a full rack and nice body, but he was not a monster.
Perry county.


----------



## FlyFishRich

I just got home from hunting Elm Rd didn't see anything off to hunt West Farmington tomorrow for the first time.......Rich


----------



## halfrack

I was out tonight in portage county didn t see anything. But will be out hunting for 9 days starting the 5th of November. I cannt wait...Good luck all.


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookhunter52

Was only out for two days. On the second day I killed this buck while he was chasing a doe. Now I can focus on my true love...saugeye fishing


----------



## crappiedude

Great buck Snookhunter52, congrats!


----------



## Muddy

Nice deer. What county?


----------



## doegirl

Finally got a tag filled. She turned towards me at the shot. I didn't know or noticed that at the time. Ended up getting one lung and liver. She ran almost 100yds into the nastiest thorn filled swamp imaginable. Guess that's how she got me back for killing her. That drag was ROUGH.


----------



## Bluewalleye

They sure can take you into some of the worst places on earth can't they. lol


----------



## Smitty82

doegirl said:


> View attachment 328937
> Finally got a tag filled. She turned towards me at the shot. I didn't know or noticed that at the time. Ended up getting one lung and liver. She ran almost 100yds into the nastiest thorn filled swamp imaginable. Guess that's how she got me back for killing her. That drag was ROUGH.


Nice doe, congratulations!


----------



## Uglystix

Good job doegirl! Looks like a yummy harvest


----------



## doegirl

My freezer is now "Boone and Crockett" full, lol. Rack broke off at the skull. I'm tagged out, ready to make sausage and snack sticks galore. Good luck to those of you seeking to make a big boy take a dirt nap this rut!


----------



## Snookhunter52

Muddy said:


> Nice deer. What county?


Thank you guys. Got him in southwest Licking County. Got him while he was chasing a doe.


----------



## durpdurp41

I posted this in the rut thread on here as well so sorry for the duplicate post. My dad got the biggest buck of his life this morning and I'm beyond proud of him. The rut is on boys and girls. Deer are out chasing everywhere
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing

durpdurp41 said:


> I posted this in the rut thread on here as well so sorry for the duplicate post. My dad got the biggest buck of his life this morning and I'm beyond proud of him. The rut is on boys and girls. Deer are out chasing everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrat's to Dad ! Awesome !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKing

Missed him on a perfect afternoon. I wanted a heart shot and aimed low to the edge of the white fur. But he was face in the corn and stood up at the second of trigger pull.


----------



## durpdurp41

TheKing said:


> Missed him on a perfect afternoon. I wanted a heart shot and aimed low to the edge of the white fur. But he was face in the corn and stood up at the second of trigger pull.


Better to aim low and miss than to aim high and put a bad shot on them. It sucks not getting the animal that you're trying to get but you're doing the ethical thing. Good thing the year is still young. Hopefully you get another crack at him. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman

doegirl said:


> My freezer is now "Boone and Crockett" full, lol. Rack broke off at the skull. I'm tagged out, ready to make sausage and snack sticks galore. Good luck to those of you seeking to make a big boy take a dirt nap this rut!
> View attachment 329501


doegirl! you put a heck of a hole in that buck! What kind of BH's are you shooting if you don't mind?



durpdurp41 said:


> Better to aim low and miss than to aim high and put a bad shot on them. It sucks not getting the animal that you're trying to get but you're doing the ethical thing. Good thing the year is still young. Hopefully you get another crack at him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


This is a good point. For years bowhunters have talked about deer "ducking the arrow" or "jumping the string". The latter quote might be more accurate. Sound travels at about 1100 feet per second. The fastest bow in the world isn't anywhere near that. So, the sound of the bow being discharged arrives before the arrow does! 

Now, it's not like the deer sees the arrow and ducks it, it hears the sound and prepares itself to run away. It drops its body and gathers its legs under it. You can practice all you want at stationary targets, and I am NOT advising anyone to ignore that, but live deer do move, and you have to be aware of that fact. Took me a while to realize that. And it doesn't matter whether they're moving vertically or horizontally! 

Admittedly, I was shooting an old, slow bow back in the day, but the first deer I harvested with a bow, took a step right when I touched off the shot. I shot her through the liver instead of right behind the shoulder where I had aimed. This even happens with crossbows. My BIL lost a dandy buck to bad shot by rushing things.


----------



## doegirl

buckeyebowman said:


> doegirl! you put a heck of a hole in that buck! What kind of BH's are you shooting if you don't mind?


NAP Spitfire 125's


----------



## TheKing

buckeyebowman said:


> doegirl! you put a heck of a hole in that buck! What kind of BH's are you shooting if you don't mind?
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good point. For years bowhunters have talked about deer "ducking the arrow" or "jumping the string". The latter quote might be more accurate. Sound travels at about 1100 feet per second. The fastest bow in the world isn't anywhere near that. So, the sound of the bow being discharged arrives before the arrow does!
> 
> Now, it's not like the deer sees the arrow and ducks it, it hears the sound and prepares itself to run away. It drops its body and gathers its legs under it. You can practice all you want at stationary targets, and I am NOT advising anyone to ignore that, but live deer do move, and you have to be aware of that fact. Took me a while to realize that. And it doesn't matter whether they're moving vertically or horizontally!
> 
> Admittedly, I was shooting an old, slow bow back in the day, but the first deer I harvested with a bow, took a step right when I touched off the shot. I shot her through the liver instead of right behind the shoulder where I had aimed. This even happens with crossbows. My BIL lost a dandy buck to bad shot by rushing things.


I did have a buck drop and "duck the arrow" years ago. He saw it coming.


----------

